# Father's Day Gifts



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been trying to figure out what to get my husband for Father's Day (from the kids). Last year I bought him a nice portable BBQ & we've used it lots. I'm thinking of getting him either a GPS or a Shop Vac this year ...unless I can come up with something better in the next few days.

Just wondering what kinds of gifts you other dads might like to receive? Besides fish stuff


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

how about an ipad? that's what i like. lol.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

keitarosan said:


> how about an ipad? that's what i like. lol.


I think that everybody would like an iPad  unfortunately my budget won't allow for one.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

In my family we really can't buy anyone anything, because we all have what we want. Therefore for the adult's bdays, christmas mother's and father's days we usually make a donation in honour of the recipient. IE the most common is to go to worldvision.ca and buy a gift card or actually buy the gift. Since we all do it the giver keeps the tax receipt. It works out to be a far better gift than something he won't use. Yes we do sponsor a child through them as well.

Steve


----------



## cpool (Apr 30, 2010)

rescuepenguin said:


> In my family we really can't buy anyone anything, because we all have what we want. Therefore for the adult's bdays, christmas mother's and father's days we usually make a donation in honour of the recipient. IE the most common is to go to worldvision.ca and buy a gift card or actually buy the gift. Since we all do it the giver keeps the tax receipt. It works out to be a far better gift than something he won't use. Yes we do sponsor a child through them as well.
> 
> Steve


I was going to say something very similar, but if that isn't what you guys like to do, one of the best gifts I ever got was to a cooking class and i loved it, it was a lot of fun and I learned a lot. Of course your husband would have to have some sort of interest in cooking to like this, but again, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

I got my dad an early father's day present this year... I got him one of those extendible pruner dealies. He's really hard to buy for, but he does love pruning his trees. 'Spose your man has to do a lot of pruning to get him something like that though 

Both the shop vac and the GPS are great ideas though I think. My bro had a GPS (got stolen ) But he was always playing with it and showing it off.


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

My vote is for the GPS, but I'm a little biased, I own two of them and am looking to buy a third. In terms of cool and neat the GPS beats the shop vac hands down IMO. My wife even says that the GPS was the best electronics purchase I had ever made even beating out the home theater system and big screen TV. It's a great tool for travelling and takes away the stress from getting lost or having to ask us men to "go ask for directions."lol


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

petlaur said:


> My vote is for the GPS, but I'm a little biased, I own two of them and am looking to buy a third. In terms of cool and neat the GPS beats the shop vac hands down IMO. My wife even says that the GPS was the best electronics purchase I had ever made even beating out the home theater system and big screen TV. It's a great tool for travelling and takes away the stress from getting lost or having to ask us men to "go ask for directions."lol


I bought him a GPS today. It was on sale & has built in BlueTooth for his cell phone. I think that he'll be happy with it ... now I'm thinking that I need one too


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Pamela said:


> I bought him a GPS today. It was on sale & has built in BlueTooth for his cell phone. I think that he'll be happy with it ... now I'm thinking that I need one too


GPS is good, what brand did you buy? So much cheaper now than when I bought my first one 3 years ago. Maps could use updating, but probably better just to buy a new one.

You probably do need one, when is Mother's Day?


----------



## petlaur (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> I bought him a GPS today. It was on sale & has built in BlueTooth for his cell phone. I think that he'll be happy with it ... now I'm thinking that I need one too


There you go Pamela, I think that you'll both love it and yes indeed, you'll want your own. Also you and/or hubby may want to check out Poi Factory and gpspassion on the web. Both sites are great to help you get the most enjoyment from your device such as having numerous POI(points of interest) files that can be uploaded to one's device. Enjoy!!


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

He will love the GPS, I thought I'd never need or want one, but got one in a promo deal, and its Great, it has saved so much time and fuel, And being a man it's not in us to stop and ask for directions when we have no idea where we are going,,,,,


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

hp10BII said:


> GPS is good, what brand did you buy? So much cheaper now than when I bought my first one 3 years ago. Maps could use updating, but probably better just to buy a new one.
> 
> You probably do need one, when is Mother's Day?


I bought the Magellan Roadmate 3055. It was on sale for $200 down from $240. You're right about them going way down in price. When my hubby first asked for a GPS for X-Mas about 3 years ago it was around $500 for a decent one so I refused to buy him one.

Mother's Day isn't for another 11 months, so I'll be waiting awhile 

I definitely know about that 'directions thing' that guys have. Many a time we've been lost somewhere driving around aimlessly & I've had to beg him to pull into a gas station for directions.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Wish I could buy my hubby a GPS, but he is a paramedic and knows pretty much every street and address around the lower mainlaind, including the fraser valley.

When I have had to go and pick up fish stuff from ppl off of here and give him an address he knows exactly which way for me to drive and how to get there.


----------



## t-bore (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm taking my dad out for breaskfast and i got him a 40 oz of rye! Perfect!! LOL


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I just noticed you said from the kids so I had to edit waht I was going to say :;


----------

